# Milled roadbed



## Edjfleming (Sep 17, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone still uses Milled roadbed, and brass rails? Just picked up a bunch of it and was wondering if I should try to bring it to the next train show.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Whats milled roadbed?


----------



## Edjfleming (Sep 17, 2012)

They are made out of wood, very popular in the 50's and 60's. Ill try to post some pics soon


----------



## Edjfleming (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, having trouble getting pictures on


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

cool ,sounds interesting. I've never seen/heard of them before.

the best way for uploading photos is to use a website like imgur or photobucket. upload the photos to them then they 'host' it for you. they supply a link that you can use here (or any other forum/website/email / whatever). 
then put it in [ /img] tags (minus the space before the / slash)
.. if that makes sense

An example.
so my image is hosted on Imgur. 
The direct link to the image is [url]http://i.imgur.com/N2vc3l.jpg[/url]
put it in the middle of the [img] tags. like so [img]http://i.imgur.com/N2vc3l.jpg[ /img]
but remove the space at the end before the "/" to make it readable by the forum sortware
[img]http://i.imgur.com/N2vc3l.jpg

And wallah, you're practically a l33t hacker 

I think theres a better post about it in the forum help section :goodluck:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That wooden milled track and roadbed is made by Tru-Track I think. I have some too and it's great stuff. Their turnouts are particularly good as there is a tang on the moving point near the frog that moves with the point track helping to curtail derails.Pricy stuff too so not everyone will be able to afford it. Brass rail is time consuming to take care of but really works great as long as it's clean.There's no reason this type track can't be used with regular track except that you need to shim up the splice area as the wood base is a tad higher than cork roadbed. Still,good stuff. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Edjfleming said:


> They are made out of wood, very popular in the 50's and 60's. Ill try to post some pics soon


Not so popular now because of the price but still available. Pete


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have some of it too. It came in flex (bendable) also. I picked up a nice turnout to use as a template for making more. I haven't gotten around to doing that one yet. I do use one straight piece as my test track for couplers, etc. Very handy, ridgid, and was cheap.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it was made by Tru-Scale in the late 1940s and early 1950s.
Straight of various length and curves of different radii were available.
I think that there was a section that could be curved to various radii.


----------



## Edjfleming (Sep 17, 2012)

The roadbed i have is tru scale, i also have a bunch of turn outs that you build that are new in box made by Atlas. If any one is interested in them let me know.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Tru-Scale, that's it. Straight track comes in 36" sections and you can cut it to fit with any saw. Some of the stuff I saw was without the rails so you had to add your own. 
Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Edjfleming said:


> The roadbed i have is tru scale, i also have a bunch of turn outs that you build that are new in box made by Atlas. If any one is interested in them let me know.


Ed send the pics to [email protected] if your having probs with posting here. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's what some looks like. Good switches. Pete


----------

